# [SOLVED] Combat flight sim/joystick problem



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All
I've installed the original combat flight sim wwII version from the oe disc on this W7 64 bit machine.The game loads and looks ok but the Thrustmaster 
Tflight stick x is none functional in the game.It's seen and and calibrates in settings but won't work in the game.Every time you click on controllers in the setup page it says it's been changed from--- to ---.
I've tried the latest driver,DX11 etc to no avail.Seems like I'am going in circles. Any help would be greaty appreciated.
Cardoc


----------



## d3ltahitman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Combat flight sim/joystick problem*

Hhrrrmmm......
If the joysick comes with any softwear then try updating that if not the try reseting the setting for the joystick and adding it to the controler list on the flight sim, search through properties and try and make it compatable and reconisable to the game.

Hope i helped


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Combat flight sim/joystick problem*

Thanks for the reply.Went around in circles trying those ideas for a couple of hours.No joy.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Combat flight sim/joystick problem*

found an answer.
Seems you have to replace the config files on the W7 machine with the files from an XP machine that everything worked on.Works fine now but it did take a couple of tries.


----------



## d3ltahitman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Combat flight sim/joystick problem*

Good, so it was a configuration/copatibility problem, (i think ) + Hope You have no further problems!


----------



## bernie52 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Combat flight sim/joystick problem*



cardoc said:


> found an answer.
> Seems you have to replace the config files on the W7 machine with the files from an XP machine that everything worked on.Works fine now but it did take a couple of tries.


Could you tell me which config files and where i find them? I've the same problem. Thanks


----------

